# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  χαθηκε lovebird

## vas

26 Αυγούστου-απογευμα
πράσινο peachfaced lovebird χωρίς δαχτυλίδι,αν  κάποιος βρει τέτοιο πουλακι παρακαλώ να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για να  δουμε αν οι περιοχές μας είναι κοντά και υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι αυτο
το  μονο του χαρακτηριστικο ειναι οτι το ράμφος του είναι ελάχιστα  μεγαλύτερο απο το κανονικό,πλησιάζει ανθρώπους χωρις μεγαλη  επιφυλακτικοτητα

----------


## zack27

Εχει βαλει αφισες στη περιοχη?
Αν μπορεις ρωτα κα σε κανενα γειτονα μηπως ειδε κατι που μπορει να σε βοηθησει!!!
Επισης...http://www.parrotalert.com/



μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα και να το βρεις το μικρο!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα!!!!

----------


## vas

ειναι απεναντι!το ειδαν-δυο φορες-,το ακουω που απανταει,αλλα δε το βλεπω καθολου..

----------


## mitsman

Αληθεια?????????

τι μπορεις να κανεις?? τι ειναι απεναντι???????? το κλουβι του του αρεσε?? θα μπει μεσα αν το δει??????????????????

----------


## vas

εχω εξω το κλουβι με το αλλο lovebird που ηταν μαζι οπως και το δευτερο κλουβι του ανοιχτο με φαγητο και νερο,επισης οι δυο μας ειχαμε καλη σχεση οποτε θα ερχοταν αν με εβλεπε,δεν ξερω τι γινεται!ειναι μεσα σε 2 δεντρα με πλουσιο φυλλωμα..

----------


## mitsman

Αν πηγαινες απο κατω το κλουβι???????????

----------


## vas

δε γινεται στην πραξη αυτο για διαφορους παραγοντες.. παντως θελω να ελπιζω οτι το γεγονος οτι 2 μερες τωρα ειναι κοντα στο σπιτι ειναι καλο!

----------


## zack27

Προσπαθησε να πας κοντα με το κλουβι!!! πιθανοτατα να ερθει!!! ειναι πολυ καλο σημαδι οτι ειναι κοντα!!!

----------


## vas

το κλουβι ειναι στο οπτικο του πεδιο!επισης βαζω βιντεακια απο το youtube με αλλα lovebird και τα ακουει αυτο που εχω στο κλουβι,φωναζει δυνατα,και απανταει το σαμμυ

----------


## mariakappa

οι παπαγαλοι δεν εχουν καλο προσανατολισμο γι'αυτο δυσκολευεται.ακομη και αν το βλεπει.γι'αυτο και τις περισσοτερες φορες χανονται.το οτι ομως ειναι εκει ειναι πολυ ελπιδοφορο.να βγαινεις να το ελεγχεις και να μην σταματας να του δειχνεις τον δρομο.ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξη οτι θα βρει τον τροπο να ξαναπεταξει κοντα σας.

----------


## vas

το ελπιζω.. προκαλω το ταιρι του να φωναζει καθε λιγο .. θα ειδοποιησω για τυχον εξελιξεις :Happy:

----------


## vicky_ath

Βασιάννα ελπίζω να έχει αίσιο τέλος!!!
Α ρε Σαμμάκι διαολάκι......

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Βρέθηκε σε έναν άγνωστο κόσμο και έχει ταμπουρωθεί γιατί φοβάται.Κινητοποίησε τους γείτονες να το πιάσετε.

----------


## zemix

σκάλα ψηλή δεν έχεις? ζήτα απο κάποιον, πήγαινε κοντά του με το κλουβί, βρες τρόπο. αγχώθηκα και γω τώρα.....καλή επιτυχία και ενημέρωσέ μας...

----------


## vas

απο το μεσημερι και μετα δε μας απανταει..νιωθω τεραστια ευθυνη που συμβαινει ολο αυτο.Θα βγω και αυριο το ξημερωμα παλι να δω,δεν ξερω αν ειναι ματαιο ή αν θα βγει καπου στο τελος.. (τα δεντρα ειναι μεσα σε περιφραγμενο οικοπεδο,δεν πλησιαζονται)

----------


## ananda

νομίζω έχεις τις ευχές όλων μας για ένα αίσιο τέλος της περιπέτειας του φίλου σου!

----------


## zemix

δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να παρακάμψουμε την περίφραξη νόμιμα? ας πούμε δεν μπορείς να πάρεις κάποια άδεια για να μπεις μέσα να το βοηθήσεις? δηλαδή αν ήταν γατάκι πάνω στο δέντρο και φώναζε κάποιος την πυροσβεστική, θα ερχότανε? αν ναι δοκίμασε και το πουλάκι. εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα ελπιζω Βασιανα! περιμενουμε νεα σου ευχαριστα!

----------


## vas

ζέτα σου εστειλα πμ,δημήτρη ελπίζω στο καλυτερο...σας ευχαριστω ολους

----------


## zemix

Βασσιάνα σου απάντησα στο πμ αλλά δεν το βρίσκω και δεν ξέρω αν σου ήρθε οπότε σου το γράφω και εδώ εν συντομία για να μαστε σίγουροι. μπες εδώ και κάλεσε τους άμεσα μήπως μπορούν αυτοί να βοηθήσουν.αν διαβάσεις ειδικά την 6η και 7η παράγραφο το λέει καθαρά! και είναι και αθήνα.........τις καλύτερες ευχές μου.

http://www.filozoiki.gr/

----------


## zemix

και η δεύτερη λύση που προτείνω είναι να ζητήσεις βοήθεια απο το πετ-σοπ, ίσως εκεί να έχουν περισσότερη εμπειρία σε τέτοιες αποδράσεις και να σκεφτούν κάτι που εμάς μας διαφεύγει. εύχομαι να είναι καλά το πουλάκι σου!

----------


## Georgia_io

Έχουμε καμία εξέλιξη;;;

----------


## katerina1979

Eίχες καμιά εξέλιξη;

----------


## vas

ζετα πολυ χρησιμη η πληροφορια σου και μαλιστα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αυτη που θα με σωσει αν σιγουρεψω ξανα το σημειο που ειναι (αν ειναι...) σιγουρες εξελιξεις δεν εχω,ισως το ειδε μια γειτονισσα αλλα επειδη δεν ξερω τη μερα που το ειδε μονο ελπιδες μπορω να εχω οτι ηταν αυτες τις μερες και οχι τη μερα που το εσκασε..

----------


## mitsman

Περιμενουμε νεα σου Βασιανα!!!! βιασου γιατι οι μερες περνανε και τι θα φαει το μικρο?

----------


## vas

λες να μη βιαζομαι βρε mitsman?αλλα φως δε βλεπω.. θα παω να ρωτησω και τη γειτονισσα ποτε τον ειδε,η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια

----------


## vagelis76

Μακάρι να επιστρέψει ο μικρός σου και όλο αυτό να είναι μια περιπέτεια....

----------


## Georgia_io

Περιμένουμε με αγωνία τα νέα σου Βασιανα!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Κανένα νεάκι?? Έχω αγωνία!!!

----------


## vas

η γειτονισα τελικα το ειχε δει μερικα λεπτα αφου εφυγε,το ηξερα αυτο,απλως μας το ξαναειπε και νομιζα οτι συνεβη ξανα,κανενα σημαδι ή νεο..

----------


## vas

απεβιωσε πριν λιγο το ταιρι του..

----------


## serafeim

πωπω... πολυ λυπαμαι... πολυ ατυχια...
ελπιζω απο εδω και περα να σου πηγαινουν ολα καλα...
καταλαβαινω πως θα νιωθεις τωρα... πολυ πολυ λυπαμαι!!

----------


## mariakappa

τραγικο... λυπαμαι παρα πολυ.

----------


## zemix

πίστεψε με σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα! θα κάνουν παρέα με τα δικά μου στο παπαγαλοπαράδεισο! 
Εύχομαι να είναι και το τελευταίο κακό βρε κορίτσι μου! κι απο δω και πέρα μόνο χαρούμενες στιγμές να μοιραζόμαστε.

----------


## nuntius

*Λυπάμαι πάρα πάρα πολύ... μην πτοείσαι όμως, δεν πρέπει. Έκανες ότι μπορούσες και όταν με το καλό πάρεις νέο ζευγαράκι ή όοο,τι άλλο θελήσεις...εύχομαι να τα χαρείς με υγεία για πολλλυυυυύ καιρό!!!
*

----------


## vas

θα ψαξω ακομα για το σαμμυ..

----------


## Georgia_io

Μην εγκαταλείπεις την προσπάθεια!!! Πότε δεν ξέρεις... Λυπάμαι για το άλλο φιλαράκι σου  :sad:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εννοεις οτι ψοφησε απο θλιψη που εφυγε το αλλο???

Τα ματιασαμε τα ζωντανα...

 :Sick0004:  :Sick0004:  ::

----------


## zack27

Πολυ κριμα...λυπαμαι πολυ.....μακαρι να ειναι καλα εκει που πηγε!!!!!
Ελπιζω να εχουμε τουλαχιστον καλα νεα για το αλλο!!!!!!

----------


## vas

το θεμα ειναι οτι πεθανε,τωρα το γιατι πεθανε ειναι αγνωστο,αλλα το πιθανοτερο ειναι απο θλιψη μιας και δεν ειχε δειξει σημαδια ασθενειας,μεχρι κααι το πρωι ομως σφυριζε και το εψαχνε

----------


## Nikkk

'Ελεος...Κρίμα... :sad:

----------


## kaveiros

:sad:  Κριμα πραγματικα. Ευχομαι να μην εχεις ποτε ξανα τετοια ατυχια.

----------


## Sissy

Τι θλιβερή περιπέτεια, λυπάμαι πολύ Βασιάννα!

----------


## ananda

πολύ θλιβερό βρε Βασιάνα
λυπάμαι!

----------


## paulos

πω πω κριμα για το πουλακι που ψοφησε.οσο για το αλλο εγω που εζησα αποδραση κ μεσα σε ζουγγλα δεν περιμενα να τον βρω τελικα πεινασε κ ειρθε οποτε μην απογοιτευεσε θα πεσει καπου χαμηλα δεν μπορει απλα μην εγκαταλειπης προσπαθεια.... καλυ τυχη.

----------


## marlene

*Πω πω ρε Βασιάννα τώρα το είδα... Λυπάμαι πολύ! Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον όλα να πάνε καλά με Σάμμυ.....*

----------


## zack27

καμια εξελιξη???

----------


## vas

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια
οχι καμια εξελιξη,ειμαι κι εγω σε περιεργη φαση τωρα

----------

